# False positive/chemical pregnancy/period during pregnancy question



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

A girlfriend of mine (no, really!) is 38 and in no condition to have another baby. Her period was late this month and she had a positive result on a pregnancy test. The very next morning she got her period and it seems very normal. Blood and tissue with slight cramping as she would normally have.
Is it possible she could still be pregnant after this? Was it just a chemical pregnancy? How long should she wait to take another test if it was?
In my mind I can't imagine how a baby could survive a period with tissue loss, am I wrong?


----------



## megs4413 (Jan 25, 2007)

sounds like a chemical to me. was she late at all? what made her test? she can retest tomorrow with FMU and check, but my guess is she'll get a neg.


----------

